# Doctors Duck Hunting



## elianna (Jan 21, 2009)

Five doctors went duck shooting one day. Included in the group were a GP, a pediatrician, a psychiatrist, a surgeon and a pathologist.

Soon, a bird came winging overhead. The first to react was the GP who raised his shotgun, but then hesitated. “I’m not quite sure it’s a duck,” he said, “I think that I will have to get a second opinion from a specialist.” By that time, the bird was long gone.

Another bird appeared in the sky. This time the pediatrician drew a bead on it. He too, however, was unsure if it was really a duck in his sights. Besides, it might have babies. “I’ll have to do some more investigations,” he muttered, as the creature made good its escape.

Next to spy a bird flying was the sharp-eyed psychiatrist. Shotgun shouldered, he was more certain of his intended prey’s identity. “Now, I know it’s a duck, but does it know it’s a duck?” The fortunate bird disappeared while the fellow wrestled with this dilemma.

Finally a fourth fowl sped past and this time the surgeon’s weapon pointed skyward. BOOM!! The surgeon lowered his smoking gun and turned nonchalantly to the pathologist beside him. “Go see if that was a duck, will you?”


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's great


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

HA! Love it! Great laugh!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That's just Ducky! What a good laugh. Thanks, elianna.


----------

